# Chief of Police Daniel K. Duncan



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Chief of Police Daniel K. Duncan

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Lake Oswego Police Department
Oregon*
End of Watch: Thursday, May 20, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 55
*Tour of Duty:* 34 years
*Badge Number:* 2L100
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Heart attack
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, May 19, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Chief Daniel Duncan suffered a fatal heart attack after responding to a call in the Lake Oswego Municipal Court Building.

Chief Duncan was in a meeting in the building when he heard officers dispatched to the location to apprehend a woman who was to be taken into custody and was a flight risk. Chief Duncan and the officers he was meeting with ran down three flights of stairs and across the building to the scene to assist with the apprehension.

After clearing the scene Chief Duncan stated he was feeling ill and was going home to take a nap. He went to bed later that night and passed away in his sleep.

Chief Duncan had served with the Lake Oswego Police Department for 25 years and had previously served with the Tillamook County Sheriff's Office for nine years. He passed away six days before his retirement from the Lake Oswego Police Department.

He is survived by his wife and two children.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Chief.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Chief.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

> He passed away six days before his retirement


That's not right. Rest in Peace Chief.


----------

